# Sharpening Station -- Version 2



## mr drinky (May 29, 2011)

Well, a few weeks ago I posted on my new sharpening station. I thought I would send a nearly finished photo. 

Upgrades include:

* Sanded surface with high performance floor enamel coating
* Panavise from Jantz
* Anti-fatigue mat
* Two swing-arm lamps (one with magnification)
* Magnetic knife rack
* Some peg board organization
* Harbor Freight belt stander (I still have to buy all the belts I want)
* And finally, a man cave lounge chair

Of course, Marko has made that nice in-sinch station, so I am already thinking about that, but this space will keep me (and my wife) happy for some time. She already thinks I am going to spend too much time out there. 

k.

Oh yeah, I also used the improvements as an excuse to upgrade my screwdrivers. I got some nice Witte and Wiha sets.


----------



## rockbox (May 29, 2011)

I just wish i was that organized.


----------



## Potato42 (May 29, 2011)

Man that is pretty sweet. I think I'm going to get the same workbench hardware when I can afford to. You going to have a go at making knives too?


----------



## mr drinky (May 29, 2011)

Potato42 said:


> Man that is pretty sweet. I think I'm going to get the same workbench hardware when I can afford to. You going to have a go at making knives too?



No knife making for me. I know my limitations (at least for now). Maybe when my daughter is a teenager and starts dating, scary knives will be in order 

k.


----------



## rockbox (May 29, 2011)

You should get yourself a carpenters vice to attach to the side of your station. Sometimes you need something that can rally clamp down on stuff.


----------



## mr drinky (May 29, 2011)

rockbox said:


> You should get yourself a carpenters vice to attach to the side of your station. Sometimes you need something that can rally clamp down on stuff.



You read my mind. That is one of the next things I am going to buy.

k.


----------



## Michael Rader (May 29, 2011)

Hey Mr. Drinky, great set up. And, when you have the new boyfriend-of-the-week over, I'll lend you my .50 Barrett to clean on the kitchen table. You can use the old line, "son, this can put a hole in a man the size of a fist, you know what I mean? Hey boy, I say boy, where ya going...?" 

Good fatherly stuff right there I tell ya.
-M


----------



## mr drinky (May 29, 2011)

Lol. That's funny man. 

I thought it was a ballsy move of my father-in-law to give me a gun (with ammunition) as a gift at Thanksgiving. I mean that is a seriously stressful time when cooking and a lot of in-laws were running around making problems. In-laws and guns don't mix.

k.


----------



## steeley (May 29, 2011)

Nice ! want see some swarf and mudd on that table .


----------



## kalaeb (May 29, 2011)

I thought round one was a pretty nice setup, but that looks awesome. Now you just a mini fridge for some after sharpening beverages and you are set.


----------



## BertMor (May 29, 2011)

Only thing missing is water for soaking NatJ stones :youwish:


----------



## tk59 (May 29, 2011)

I like it! Actually, the only thing I'd change is there isn't enough room to spread out all the knives and towels and tomatoes and strops. I'd probably take the little rack off the table, myself.


----------



## Michael Rader (May 29, 2011)

+1 on the mini-fridge. And, you need a cup-holder for your cocktail  Just kidding.

The woodworkers vise is nice, but if you get a cheap one, the locking mechanisms tends to slip in my experience. Harbor freight crap should be out - IMHO. Shopfox is okay and Rockler ones are good. Not sure who makes the best one. All I own are cheap ones and they all cam-out under pressure except the Rockler one I have.
-M


----------



## Darkhoek (May 29, 2011)

That is a sweet setup, Drinky. I am stuck in my kitchen sink to my wifes despair. Wish I had a setup like yours... with my own setup of stones that is 

DarKHOeK


----------



## Cadillac J (May 29, 2011)

Man, that is one serious setup. Mine looks sorry in comparison, but it gets the job done with flying colors.


----------



## Darkhoek (May 29, 2011)

Cadillac J said:


> Man, that is one serious setup. Mine looks sorry in comparison, but it gets the job done with flying colors.


 
Looks very nice as well., but do you have enough space on the left to the 360mm yanagibas? 

DarkHOeK


----------



## tk59 (May 29, 2011)

Darkhoek said:


> Looks very nice as well., but do you have enough space on the left to the 360mm yanagibas?
> 
> DarkHOeK


:rofl2:


----------



## mr drinky (May 30, 2011)

tk59 said:


> I like it! Actually, the only thing I'd change is there isn't enough room to spread out all the knives and towels and tomatoes and strops. I'd probably take the little rack off the table, myself.


 
Yeah, the one thing I wish I would have done is extend the surface area by 12-18 inches. Oh well. Maybe I will make a second station with an sink built in and some side counter space. I could even make an in-set area for a 4x4 sharpening board.

k.


----------



## mr drinky (May 30, 2011)

Michael Rader said:


> +1 on the mini-fridge. And, you need a cup-holder for your cocktail  Just kidding.
> 
> The woodworkers vise is nice, but if you get a cheap one, the locking mechanisms tends to slip in my experience. Harbor freight crap should be out - IMHO. Shopfox is okay and Rockler ones are good. Not sure who makes the best one. All I own are cheap ones and they all cam-out under pressure except the Rockler one I have.
> -M


 
Hmmm. A fridge is a good idea. And a strange thing happened the other day. I was attracted to Japanese beer at the liquor store and bought a six of Asahi. I figure that would be a good beer for sharpening. 

Good point on the vice. Did a bit of browsing in a wordworker catalog. I think these magnetic soft vise jaws would also be useful.

k.


----------



## wenus2 (May 30, 2011)

Hey, what kinda fancy ass man cave has wicker chairs! :jumpy:

Looks good though man, it's nice to have an undisturbed place to be.


----------



## mr drinky (May 30, 2011)

wenus2 said:


> Hey, what kinda fancy ass man cave has wicker chairs!


 That's funny. I'll have to 'man' it up with some deer hide. It was actually a damaged chair to a patio set I bought, so I gave it a second chance in the garage.

k.


----------

